# Opening day buck



## Corndog07 (Sep 13, 2011)

Gonna have to brag on myself on this one. Shot him in Jackson County at 9:05 opening day. He was bringing up the rear in a group of 8 bucks. Saw this buck one time last year on opening day of Bow season and knew I had to have him. Have had him rough scored by 4 different people not including myself (probably about 10 times) and we are all coming up with the score between 151 and 154 gross.


----------



## ChickInATree (Sep 13, 2011)

He sho is pretty! Well done!


----------



## quinn (Sep 13, 2011)

Congrats!way to wait on #8!


----------



## .HOLD EM HOOK. (Sep 14, 2011)

nice


----------



## Echo (Sep 14, 2011)

Great buck! Congrats!


----------



## Stumper (Sep 14, 2011)

Awesome buck, congrats!


----------



## K80 (Sep 14, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## stringmusic (Sep 14, 2011)

That is a stud!! Congrats


----------



## Hoss (Sep 14, 2011)

Fine beast.  Congrats.

Hoss


----------



## win3006 (Sep 14, 2011)

nice one


----------



## hummdaddy (Sep 14, 2011)

awesome buck


----------



## bany (Sep 14, 2011)

Nice Buck! Congrats!


----------



## deermaster13 (Sep 14, 2011)

That is a goodun for shore!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Sep 14, 2011)

Stud daddy!!! Congrats


----------



## kevincox (Sep 14, 2011)

Yes Sir! That's a great Ga buck right there! Congrats!


----------



## Porterhouse (Sep 15, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## tony2001577 (Sep 15, 2011)

Great Deer !!! Congrats !!!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Nice deer. I've seen six at once but eight! Wow, that's alot of eyes and noses to get around.


----------



## secondseason (Sep 15, 2011)

Congratulations on the fine buck!!!


----------



## georgia_home (Sep 15, 2011)

Not bad corndog! Not bad at all!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Sep 15, 2011)

SweeT!


----------



## Sundays Money (Sep 15, 2011)

Way to get that cull out of the heard!!   Lol

Nice buck congrats


----------



## BASS1FUN (Sep 15, 2011)

Nice buck, congrats


----------



## ranger1977 (Sep 16, 2011)




----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 16, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Sep 16, 2011)

Congratulations, I like those curved in tips.


----------



## PurpleRose (Sep 16, 2011)

Wow, what a buck!  I love that rack!


----------



## mossyoakhunt (Sep 16, 2011)

good buck for sure. did u hit him in the neck?


----------



## dominantpredator (Sep 16, 2011)

Good buck right there. Congrats!


----------



## Corndog07 (Sep 16, 2011)

Mossyoak, I did actually. My first shot was a good lung liver because of the steep angle ( he was under my tree) and he ran about twenty yards and stood for about 10 minutes. Let's just say my second shot wasn't where it needed to be ha


----------



## Broken Tine (Sep 16, 2011)

Great deer!


----------



## Derek Snider (Sep 19, 2011)

That is a fine buck. Congrats.


----------



## Lightnrod (Sep 19, 2011)

Worth all the effort!


----------



## jeff74 (Sep 20, 2011)

Busta!


----------



## Joe r (Sep 20, 2011)

yes!!!


----------



## barry mooney (Sep 23, 2011)

Great buck, congrats


----------



## ted_BSR (Sep 28, 2011)

That is a great looking rack. It is perfection and character! Post pics of the mount when it is done!!!

Congrats!!!


----------



## Cottontail (Sep 28, 2011)

Awesome buck bro .


----------



## JPK (Sep 30, 2011)

Great Buck!!


----------



## Son (Sep 30, 2011)

One like that will do any day


----------



## bubbabuck (Oct 4, 2011)

STUD....congrats !!!


----------



## rifleroom (Oct 5, 2011)

Brute! Congrats!


----------



## soflobowhunter (Oct 15, 2011)

very nice


----------



## huntaholic (Oct 19, 2011)

*Nice !*

VERY NICE !!!


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 27, 2011)

Super!  Way to go!


----------



## jharman (Dec 16, 2011)

nice deer


----------

